# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Hút phôi nhôm bằng máy hút bụi???

## GORLAK

Tình hình là có bác nào đang chơi kiểu này chưa ah, chứ mỗi lần dọn nó phê quá, có ku e nó chơi máy hút bụi nhưng than yếu nên ko biết nếu có xài máy hút bụi thì xài loại nào ok ah? Phôi e làm thường khô, chỉ xịt WD40.

----------


## Ona

Mua con jeiba bình 30l về hút là ok bác. Thau, nhôm vì cũng hút được hết.

----------


## GORLAK

> Mua con jeiba bình 30l về hút là ok bác. Thau, nhôm vì cũng hút được hết.


Bác chi ít thông tin cụ thể đc ko ah?

----------


## huanpt

Hỏi lạc đề 1 chút: sau khi hút rồi thì mớ mạt nhôm mấy bác thường làm gì?

Trước có thu được vài kg, để dành lấy khí Hidro mà sợ nổ nên thôi  :Smile:

----------


## khangscc

Mạc nhôm em hút mỗi lần bỏ một bọc để dành, khi nào rãnh đem ra đống củi luyện nhôm  :Big Grin:  bỏ vô máng chất củi đốt khi tàn sẽ có được đống phế liệu

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Mạt nhôm khô thì dễ hút. Còn mạt nhôm ướt làm sao hút nỗi nhỉ. Sao bác ko chơi cái cyclone ấy ạ. E đang làm 1 cái để hút mạt nhôm nè ạ.

----------


## GORLAK

Mạc nhôm phế liệu bán ve chai hết, hehehe

----------


## biết tuốt

em dùng con này  hút mạnh phết , hút cả ốc

----------


## Ona

> Bác chi ít thông tin cụ thể đc ko ah?


là cái này nè bác. để ống hút cách xa 30mm vẫn hút được.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## hoctap256

> là cái này nè bác. để ống hút cách xa 30mm vẫn hút được.


Gió mát thế :v

----------


## GORLAK

> Gió mát thế :v


Ý bác là có gió ở đây ah?

----------


## Nam CNC

thì chú ấy thấy người bán quen quá nên thấy gió mát đó mà , toàn người quen thôi , người bán ờ phía bắc , cứ allo là sẽ biết thông tin liền à.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## hoangson

Máy này bên tung của, em chưa sử dụng nhưng giá máy bán cũng hợp lý đấy ạ. Bác bán ở Hải Phòng quê em đấy, bao ship mọi miền tổ quốc thì các bác còn ngại gì nữa nhẩy. Hi

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Chắc hốt 1 con về chơi, bác Nam dùng cách j gom phôi vậy?

----------


## hoctap256

> Ý bác là có gió ở đây ah?


e chỉ ko tin cái  máy hút đó khỏe thế :v

----------


## hamaicnc@gmail.com

> là cái này nè bác. để ống hút cách xa 30mm vẫn hút được.


máy hút bụi phòng ngủ mà đả 3tr rồi, con này hút CN mà 1500k, nó làm ra con máy này lời kiểu gì nhỉ các bác.

em củng đang ngán vụ VS máy đây, em chủ yếu đang cần con hút phôi ( vụn sắt, nước làm mát, dầu) mổi lần vs ngán quá các bác ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Giá 1500k là đúng ùi bác. Con Hitachi giống thế này, Nguyễn Kim bán cũng chỉ 2.x tr thôi. Mà hàng hãng thì đắt hơn hàng TQ, và Nguyễn Kim bán là có VAT 10% rùi. Nhưng cũng bội phục nhà sản xuất ra cái máy rẻ thật.

Cái vấn đề với loại hút bụi này là chạy liên tục cả ngày thì nó sẽ tèo  :Wink:  Ống hút cũng nhỏ quá nên dễ nghẹt, mà nghẹt thì nó cũng tèo  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

> Giá 1500k là đúng ùi bác. Con Hitachi giống thế này, Nguyễn Kim bán cũng chỉ 2.x tr thôi. Mà hàng hãng thì đắt hơn hàng TQ, và Nguyễn Kim bán là có VAT 10% rùi. Nhưng cũng bội phục nhà sản xuất ra cái máy rẻ thật.
> 
> Cái vấn đề với loại hút bụi này là chạy liên tục cả ngày thì nó sẽ tèo  Ống hút cũng nhỏ quá nên dễ nghẹt, mà nghẹt thì nó cũng tèo


Chạy liên tục chắc ko đâu bác, khi nào dọn thì xài thôi, 3-4 hôm mới xài, chắc ok

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Với bụi hoặc mạt cứng đầu, các bác kiếm con này mà sài. Cần thiết thì cắt vòi xịt cho ngắn lại để khỏi bay tung tóe

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Chạy liên tục chắc ko đâu bác, khi nào dọn thì xài thôi, 3-4 hôm mới xài, chắc ok


Hehe, chơi loại liên tục đi. Lỡ ông cắt MDF là phải hút liên tục á. Với lại phôi nhôm dễ làm nghẹt mấy con này lắm. Cứ hút được 1 phút lại phải thông ống thì chán lắm (kinh nghiệm xương máu á)

@Minh Phi: kiếm dùng tui 1 con đi

----------


## GORLAK

> Với bụi hoặc mạt cứng đầu, các bác kiếm con này mà sài. Cần thiết thì cắt vòi xịt cho ngắn lại để khỏi bay tung tóeĐính kèm 37696


Ko hỉu lắm bác?

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Ko hỉu lắm bác?


Cái đó, khi xịt khí nén nó sẽ tạo ra lục đẩy ngược lại, bác có thể lắp túi lọc hoặc máy hút bụi để hút dể dàng. Hoặc tháo vòi xịt để dùng như vòi hút bụi thông thường. Gọi là 2 in 1 vậy!




> @Minh Phi: kiếm dùng tui 1 con đi


Sao cái gì ông cũng muốn?  :Big Grin:  Có thì để danh ông 1 cái!

Thanks,

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Tình hình là có bác nào đang chơi kiểu này chưa ah, chứ mỗi lần dọn nó phê quá, có ku e nó chơi máy hút bụi nhưng than yếu nên ko biết nếu có xài máy hút bụi thì xài loại nào ok ah? Phôi e làm thường khô, chỉ xịt WD40.
> Đính kèm 37586
> Đính kèm 37587


em nghĩ cái này bác đã xịt nước rồi , thôi lỡ bác làm luôn cái pump nước áp cỡ 2-3kgf xịt nước trên vùng làm việc máy. phôi nhôm chảy về máng hứng có lưới . bác hốt nhôm ở trên ra. con nước được lọc sẽ tiếp tục bơm tuần hoàn để rửa sạch máy . Cái lợi là máy luôn sạch ,ra công tới đâu bị nước cuốn trôi đến đấy , thứ nữa là trục vịt ,lm guide đỡ bị mài mòn do bề mặt chuyển động bavia nhôm dình dày . làm cái này cứ cuối ngày bác kêu công nhôm ôm thùng nhôm gom lại là sạch sẽ khỏi phải hốt hát gì. Máy hút bụi đầu tư cũn g tốn mà hút ko hiệu quả vì phoi nhôm rất dính . đặc biệt là có nước thì nút mút như keo ấy. chưa kế là gia công tạo phoi xoắn thì máy nào hút nổi. Nên muốn sạch thì hàng ngày khi máy chạy thì có bơm nước tuần hoàn là sạch nhất thôi .

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Thanks bác, bơm các kiểu có rồi, máy cũng có máng nc, chắc bơm quá, xịt wd40 hơi hao pin, heheheh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Canh bãi có hốt cục như vầy nhè. Motor 1 ngựa hút mạnh sẵn bồn sẵn lọc

----------


## nnk

tưới nguội đi cho khỏe, nước chảy về thì lọc qua gòn lọc hồ cá là xong

----------


## vanminh989

> em nghĩ cái này bác đã xịt nước rồi , thôi lỡ bác làm luôn cái pump nước áp cỡ 2-3kgf xịt nước trên vùng làm việc máy. phôi nhôm chảy về máng hứng có lưới . bác hốt nhôm ở trên ra. con nước được lọc sẽ tiếp tục bơm tuần hoàn để rửa sạch máy . Cái lợi là máy luôn sạch ,ra công tới đâu bị nước cuốn trôi đến đấy , thứ nữa là trục vịt ,lm guide đỡ bị mài mòn do bề mặt chuyển động bavia nhôm dình dày . làm cái này cứ cuối ngày bác kêu công nhôm ôm thùng nhôm gom lại là sạch sẽ khỏi phải hốt hát gì. Máy hút bụi đầu tư cũn g tốn mà hút ko hiệu quả vì phoi nhôm rất dính . đặc biệt là có nước thì nút mút như keo ấy. chưa kế là gia công tạo phoi xoắn thì máy nào hút nổi. Nên muốn sạch thì hàng ngày khi máy chạy thì có bơm nước tuần hoàn là sạch nhất thôi .


em thấy phương pháp của bác tuấn kiều là ok đó à . muốn sạch xẽ thì chăm chỉ chút vậy là ok

----------


## nnk

cái hệ nay của mình đây, bơm hồ cá AP5400 thả chìm trong can nhựa 20l, dầu mài tạ uyên loại 75k/lít pha tỉ lệ 1 dầu 5 nước ra nhủ tương trắng sữa, bơm tưới dao xong chảy về ống qua phễu hứng có gòn lọc hồ cá lọc phoi nhôm thu hồi dầu bơm lên lại

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Chắc chơi vầy quá, để kiểu kia nó văng kinh quá

----------


## toanminhtech

> Gió mát thế :v


Con này ghê gớm giữ vậy hả pác. Mạnh dữ vậy.

----------


## GORLAK

Topic lâu rồi có bạn đào lên thì xin chia sẽ luôn: đã và đang xài máy hút bụi gia đình hút ào ào, chỉ có cái phải tháo hộc chứa ra nhiều lần do nhanh đầy. Chế cái cylone vào thì hút vô tư nhé.

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

Em phay nhôm có tưới nguội, mỗi lần phay xong hút cả nhôm lẫn nước tưới nguội luôn. Lúc mà đổ ra nó đóng cục cục mà hôi bà cố luôn. Em đang tính chế cái khung ở ngoài bằng sắt hộp ốp alu. Bác nào cho em xin ý kiến với.

----------


## GORLAK

Nó hôi là do vi khuẩn sinh sản trong nc tưới nguội, bác nên tìm loại khác, có chất phụ gia ngăn cản vi khuẩn sinh sôi nhé, ko là thúi ko chịu đc.

----------

